#ubuntu-in 2017-06-05
<dpkj> Anyone using system76 laptop?
#ubuntu-in 2018-06-06
<Rajeev> Hello
<Rajeev> I need to combine two Internet connections to ubuntu.Anyone Knows how to use the Bond or Team option in Network Gui,Like the metric shortcut  in windows..
#ubuntu-in 2018-06-10
<diciple> aur bhai kaise sab log?
<diciple> i have a problem.....
<diciple> i need to show the screen of my android 8.0 on my ubuntu 17.10 and control it with my ubuntu
<psychicist> sab log mar gaye hain ...
#ubuntu-in 2019-06-04
<onizu> hi
<onizu> anyone around?
<Indian_> Hey guys
#ubuntu-in 2020-06-07
<snake-venom> my system resolution 1366x768 max , any how can i increase it to 1920x1080 ?
<snake-venom> 0:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 620 (rev 02)
<pavlushka> snake-venom: you just need a monitor that supports that resolution
<snake-venom> ok thank you pavlushka
<pavlushka> snake-venom: and also your system has to be capable to output that resolution (Graphics), So it is a pair and it is a hardware capability, so you cannot just increase it with software tuning
<pavlushka> but you can decrease it though with xrandr, not increase
